
K-Hole Issue 5 – Chaos Magic, Founder Mode, and the Weaponization of Burnout - charliecurran
http://khole.net/issues/05/
======
charliecurran
"The fundamental element of magic is the ability to manifest or sublimate
things, whether they’re emotions, states of being, people, or the Statue of
Liberty. Magic is the art of making things appear or disappear, out of nowhere
or into the void.

This magic, the lady-in-a-box, rabbit-in-a-hat form of magic, is predicated on
two questions: where did she go? And how did we get here? When you’re a baby,
things are constantly appearing out of fucking nowhere and vanishing with no
hope of return, until at some point you learn pattern recognition. But let’s
not forget that on some level believing that the sun will rise again is rooted
in magical thinking."

